# Meaning of "to a ground" in "Greensleeves to a ground"



## pacman (Feb 21, 2011)

I have seen a piece of sheet music entitled "Greensleeves to a ground". Can someone here tell me what "to a ground" means ?


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I believe it's a ground bass; in other words, a repeated bass line or chord sequence.


----------



## pacman (Feb 21, 2011)

Thank you for this rapid reply.

As a non-musician so I'm still a little puzzled. Is this a kind of shorthand for "The tune Greensleeves set to a background of a repeated bass line or chord sequence" ?


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

pacman said:


> Thank you for this rapid reply.
> 
> As a non-musician so I'm still a little puzzled. Is this a kind of shorthand for "The tune Greensleeves set to a background of a repeated bass line or chord sequence" ?


I think so. They're just letting you know what you're in for; it's not just Greensleeves, but it's Greensleeves with a catchy bass line or chord sequence.

And most people like repeated bass lines, whether it's called a ground, an ostinato, a chaconne, passacaglia, or a riff. Songs like Louie, Louie wouldn't be a hit without them.


----------



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

Manxfeeder said:


> I think so. They're just letting you know what you're in for; it's not just Greensleeves, but it's Greensleeves with a catchy bass line or chord sequence.
> 
> *And most people like repeated bass lines, whether it's called a ground, an ostinato, a chaconne, passacaglia, or a riff. Songs like Louie, Louie wouldn't be a hit without them.*




Can basso continuo be added to this list of repeated bass lines?


----------



## pacman (Feb 21, 2011)

Manxfeeder said:


> I think so. They're just letting you know what you're in for; it's not just Greensleeves, but it's Greensleeves with a catchy bass line or chord sequence.
> 
> And most people like repeated bass lines, whether it's called a ground, an ostinato, a chaconne, passacaglia, or a riff. Songs like Louie, Louie wouldn't be a hit without them.


Thanks very much for this. Much appreciated.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

hawk said:


> [/B]
> 
> Can basso continuo be added to this list of repeated bass lines?


I don't think I'd go that far, since a basso continuo is a bass line which represents particular chord progressions. If a particular basso continuo was a sequence which is repeated, it would be referred to by a particular name, like a chaconne.


----------

